# New To Forum And Seiko Question



## Big-D (Dec 14, 2008)

hello fellow horologists,

I'm new to this site, i thought i would sign up because i have a high interest in watches and have done since i can remember.

at the moment i usually wear a seiko 5M62 (will get some pictures as soon as i get some decent light) and a 5M42 0B80. i have a Fossil big tick at home and a Rotary special edition i bought for my 21st birthday. So hell to all here. nice to meet ya,

my _other_ 5M42 seiko is really old now, i got it off ebay as its out of production now (like you didnt know). My grandad has the exact same one but when i could afford to buy one i couldnt find it so i got a different one. It's a 5M42 something... part of the saphire range and it has SQ100 written on the dial. it needs a capacitor change and after trying to search around everywhere for less than Â£100 ive decided to get a tool kit and a new capacitor like other people have done here and never complained so i thought it was a good idea.

my question is, should i get some sort of grease to lubricate the parts or should i leave that to the experts?

if i can do it myself what kind of oil do i need and where should i apply it?

thanks in advance

er PS, what does SQ100 mean? its been buggin the hell out of me for ages


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

SQ Seiko Quartz yes it is that simple

what bits are you thinking of lubricating?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

there is a bloke based in cardiff who specialises in kinetic bits and bobs on flea bay.

he sells the cells (by the sea shore?) - ah sorry.

anyway, replacing the cell is easy if you are careful and it will cost you about 12 or 14 quid give or take.

take off the back plate and remove the rotor, and the drive wheel under it,then the clip that holds the cell then replace the cell and replace the other parts in reverse order. i think cardiff bloke also does an instruction set or will do the job for you.

you could of course always contact our host Roy and see if he can help. :rltb:

off the top of my head the 5M numbers are the cell / cap numbers not the model numbers - but i could be very wrong, it happens sometimes.

lets have some piccies when you are done...

not sure why you feel the need for lube on a kinetic - wasn't an issue for me...


----------



## Big-D (Dec 14, 2008)

> what bits are you thinking of lubricating?


well i really wasnt too sure to be honest i dont know where i should do it, i have little knowledge of watch inards and what is the best way to look after them (apart from obviously smashing them with a large otter and/or hammer)



desmondus rotundus said:


> there is a bloke based in cardiff who specialises in kinetic bits and bobs on flea bay.
> 
> he sells the cells (by the sea shore?) - ah sorry.
> 
> ...


The welshman you mentioned is the same guy im buying from.

yeah the 5m arnt the model, its part of the calibre along with 5MXX, the one im gonna fix is at home in england so i cant look up the actual model, but the other two are 5M42 OB80 and 5M62 OAD0.

ill get some pics as soon as i can. I just thought some lube would be good to keep it nice but i have noticed that no one says they but some in.

I have another question, this thing called "polywatch" scratch remover, does it work, got some scratches i dont want.

cheers for the warm welcome too


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to RLT mate and some pictures would be great


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome and good luck....

SQ100 means SeikoQuartz 100m water resistance....

Polywatch will only remove scratches from plastic / acrylic crystals, I think you will have a mineral one, best way to remove these is to change the crystal for a new one.....


----------



## Big-D (Dec 14, 2008)

trying to find some good light for the pictures, its kinda dark here all day and the lights in the apartment are kinda yellowish.

its a good job i didnt buy the poly stuff


----------



## Big-D (Dec 14, 2008)

these arnt too good but you can see them well enough, i only have two really bad pictures of my Rotary but i can stick them up somewhere if you really want to. But enjoy these ones


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I thought "sq" was special quartz, too.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Big-D said:


> these arnt too good but you can see them well enough, i only have two really bad pictures of my Rotary but i can stick them up somewhere if you really want to. But enjoy these ones


Your 5M42 on the left is a dress version of my full dial lume diver. I had the faulty caliber and had Seiko Osaka do the conversion...same 2 tone as yours, but mine came in a lot without bracelet....great watches IMO a keeper....


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Cells are available from Cousins watch materials, i got one for someone the other week for under a tenner.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Big-D (Dec 14, 2008)

Thian said:


> Your 5M42 on the left is a dress version of my full dial lume diver. I had the faulty caliber and had Seiko Osaka do the conversion...same 2 tone as yours, but mine came in a lot without bracelet....great watches IMO a keeper....


yours looks quite nice actually, but i dont like full lume dials, it put me off buying one that i saw in a shop, but that defiantely looks good. My 5M42 had its movment changed recently after it was submerged in the sea  this has made the second hand off with the "dial markers" or what everythey are, which is a shame i think. I wouldnt mind a kinetic sports for when im on my bike.

this leads me to another question.

Can my second hand be put back to the correct position? and where can i find a kinetic sports like Thians?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Big-D said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Your 5M42 on the left is a dress version of my full dial lume diver. I had the faulty caliber and had Seiko Osaka do the conversion...same 2 tone as yours, but mine came in a lot without bracelet....great watches IMO a keeper....
> ...


Am sure a competent watchmaker can easily adjust the second hand ....I had once bought a luminox cheap and the reason was the minute hand was off....my watchmaker checked it out and found that the movement was faulty with a broken tooth gear. He advanced dthe hand but of course the time kept off....

As for finding a Kinetic sport 200M, you just have to get lucky looking on ebay or at times on the trade forum at SCWF.....good luck!


----------

